# Anyone ever boost an s12 ca20e? turbo??



## Lotus2843 (Nov 1, 2003)

Just picked up an 84 200sx coupe with ca20e & 5spd. Runs great, 80k miles, beautiful body. but ~100hp kinda sucks, im very farmiliar with the ka motors, and thought about swapping, but dont really want the hassle, bolt ons are always more fun. Im up in the air about making this a project car, so input would be GREAT!

i read the ca20e has 8.5:1 compression but dont see how thats possable, i think it was a mistake for the ca18et compression.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, sine it IS a ca, you may be able to get a ca18et exhaust manifold to fit, and i honestly have no idea about the stock compression on one of those.


----------



## old_school_86 (Feb 10, 2007)

i currently own a 1986 200sx with the same engine as you. you should be able to use the ca18et exhaust manifold but if you are going to boost you will need to upgrade your rods, and pistons but you will need an 8.5:1 for it to work, i have been certified in engine building, if anything go to a machine shop and have yourself a custom exhaust manifold, it will make more h/p.


----------



## lister17 (Feb 23, 2007)

the CA20E is definately 8.5:1 and yes you can use the ca18et exhaust manifold, they will take around 6-7 PSI of boost but you dont wanna be trashing too hard as the rods are like match sticks...beware though the stock ecu wont read the boost so you will need to back the spring off in the AFM a little and make sure you do THAT on a dyno...


----------



## steve-o79 (May 20, 2007)

I have a 86' nissan 200sx with a ca20e completly rebuilt all new parts aswell as a new head, someone gave me a 85 200sx witha ca18et it has a cracked head I don't like the hatch style I was thinking of swaping the turbo, intake, wiring harness computer and dash (as mine is not as nice as it) and the wiring swap will be easier and using my ca20e engine other than I know the rods are weak wich my one question is do ca18 rods fit a ca20? and does anyone know if it is possible to run a ca20 on ca18 fuel mapping and timing and all that or am I better to just take the turbo? any input would be appreciated thanks


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

DON'T BOTHER.

It won't take more than 3 or 4 pounds with out a TON of work, and for the cost of the larger injectors, CA18ET harness and ecu/maf, the manifold, and turbo, you could easily get an SR20DET or CA18DET.

To boost a CA20E, you'll need:
Stronger pistons (stock have WAY to thin of a ring land)
MUCH stronger rods (has to be custom)
CA18ET's wiring harness
CA18ET's MAF (a MUST, the vain flow sensor on the CA20 won't work)
CA18ET's ECU
CA18ET's injectors (or equivalent)
CA18ET's exhaust manifold
Any T2 flanged turbo
And a crank girdle from a CA18DET (not really necessary, but would help)

Add up the cost of all that, and actually you could probably buy two SR20's or build a really nice SR.

OH, and the cylinder walls on the CA20 are too thin, you'll probably end up popping head gaskets ever two weeks maybe... Or cracking the block.


----------



## steve-o79 (May 20, 2007)

ok thanks for the input I do however have a complete 85 200 sx turbo the whole car it just has a cracked head so maybe I just use the ca18 block and put my ca20e head on it can anyone tell me if the ca20e head will fit the ca18 block 

thanks guy really appreciate the info


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Yeah, the head will fit no problem... They're the same, you'll just have a different cam.


----------



## steve-o79 (May 20, 2007)

ya thanks I was also just thinking that when I rebuilt the engine I read on the gasket kit that ie was for all kins of engines ca18 ca20 ect. is the cam part a big deal or should it be changed to match the computer and if so do they interchange 

thanks


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

It should work fine with out any kind of ECU remapping, IIRC it's actually a little hotter of a cam anyway, so it should give a little more power.
I could be wrong on that, but I'm fairly sure it wouldn't do any harm.


----------



## Syrephim (Jun 1, 2007)

so, an SR20 will bolt into an 85 200 sx? Where's a good place to find em? I've got one I plan on boosting.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

I got my RWD SR20DE off ebay, FWD ones won't work with out massive mods.

RWD CA18DE/T's, SR20DE/T's, KA24's, FJ20E/T, L20B, pretty much any RWD Nissan 4 cylinder and some 6 cylinders (such as the L20, L28, and VG30) will bolt into the S12 with out much trouble.


----------



## Syrephim (Jun 1, 2007)

I've heard alot of people say to avoid engines on ebay. How much have you dumped into your 200 and what're your numbers? (Just wanna know about where my car will stand someday)


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

I've put about $6000 into the car total (including what I bought the car for, $350), and maybe $2000 into the engine (turbo components and other stuff to fit the engine to the car, flywheel, clutch, bell housing, etc).

I paid $405 for the engine itself, $187 for shipping.

I don't know the exact performance numbers, but last I checked (with a G tech like measuring device) it was 168RWHP and 150RWTq.
Not sure what it is with the turbo, but I'm not done with the tuning of that either.


----------



## steve-o79 (May 20, 2007)

does anyone know if you can use the maf sensor from a 85 ca18et in a 86 ca20 e


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Nope, not with out everything else from the turbo motor.


----------

